
The Incredible Growth of Python - Blueliner
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/09/06/incredible-growth-python/
======
smt88
Extensive past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186025)

